# massage in dubai2



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

I am looking for nice affordable place for massage for male in Dubai, different from 5 star hotel
I am asking for info on any type of massage, because not easy to find this info, even on internet. Can be Ayurveda massage, Thai, Balinese. Hope the forum can assist me.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You will not get a massage by a female in the UAE.

Whether you consider that wrong is not relevant as its illegal here. Perhaps that is what you said on your last post.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

valinax said:


> I don't know who got offended by my previous message and ask to delete it. Strange world. Anyway I will ask again, because to me there is nothing wrong........................................Feel free to delete again my thread, knowing that it is not against any of the rules.
> Live your life.


The fact that you asked for a romantic massage in your previous thread is what got it deleted as it's against the law. You've done the same thing in this thread too. Unfortunately, this thread is perfect food for spammers and trolls. I'll leave this thread after editing it a little bit but keep in mind the rules of the forum - advertising is for premium members only and that too in the classifieds section. So any new posters coming on here and sharing their details, will have their posts deleted with a possible infraction and/or a ban if it's a spammer.

Thank you.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Try Bangkok Massage at the Mag218 building in Dubai Marina.


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

thank you Pamela, at least now I know what happened. Just for seek of clarification, I am not looking for romantic massage, it is actually what I want to avoid, keeping in mind it is illegal. But it is useful to know. Anyway if you think my message can attract people proposing themselves, good that you modified it in a more suitable way. Just asking next time a couple of lines to avoid misunderstanding. Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

valinax said:


> thank you Pamela, at least now I know what happened. Just for seek of clarification, I am not looking for romantic massage, it is actually what I want to avoid, keeping in mind it is illegal. But it is useful to know. Anyway if you think my message can attract people proposing themselves, good that you modified it in a more suitable way. Just asking next time a couple of lines to avoid misunderstanding. Thanks.


If I were to send a PM to every poster here that is either a spammer or a troll just to clarify, I'll never leave the site  Instead, it's better if you were to read the rules of the forum first before posting. Here they are again:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Felix has provided you with a suggestion, so maybe start from there. Otherwise, you can always check the groupon and cobone sites that offer a lot of discounts.


----------



## xniting (Feb 7, 2013)

Dreamworks and YinYang are two reputable ones I know, no dodgy business there. A little expensive than others but good. Like Pamela said, Groupon and Cobone are a great place to start looking.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Natural Spa, Indigo Tower,Cluster D, JLT does the best massages ever.


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

thank you for the info guys. I did try dreamworks, but not happy of the treatment. Actually there are several branches, so it is worth to try again. I saw there is one yin yang near downtown, I will try. Other places a bit far for me. I would like to suggest Mary foot spa in Mirdif, really a good one for reflexi


----------

